# A word meaning chef.



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Anyone who is interested in going in this must realize that just because you are in a culinary school doesn't mean that you automatically get the title of "chef". Once you get out of school, you are a cook, no less, no more. You must work very,very hard for this title, it's not given to you, you must earn it.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hear, hear, CDS!!! I've seen culinary schools referred to as "chef schools", and nothing could be further from the truth. Schools give you training in the fundamentals of cooking; these are tools that, with time, experience and talent, will help in becoming a chef.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Very, very, very true! Like you all said "time, experience"; practicing the fundimentals and never forgeting them; determination in some aspects; desire; dedication to yourself, others, and the particular place of employment....in which you gain respect from your piers and from yourself from accomplishing what you have!....Just want to join in the conversation a little.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

of course, most things take time, the schools provide the much needed training that chefs dont always have the time to provide - you dont buy a toque, you earn it.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you!!!!! Formost,this is always a problem in most of the kitchens today. "I just graduated from a culinary school and I would like to get a chefs' position in your restuarant" Hellllo. Can you spill E*X*P*E*R*I*E*N*C*E


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)




----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chef.....It means Chief. I don't want anyone to become disillusioned with what it means to be a chef...We are all cooks...fredy giredet calls himself a cuisiner. it has only been about 20 years or so that the title of chef has held such a lofty place and gained respect.I thank Louis Szathmary for lobbing in Washington dc to legally elevate the statues of a chef to Professional.
I have my name embroidered on my jacket and I manage 25 people, and I have earned what is called Chef. But only because of the experience I have had,and most importantly my staff. You are only as good as the people who support you. When you Graduate culinary school... you are just beginning. You are a chef when you can lead,cook better then anyone in your kitchen,comfort and console..be a military drill Sergeant,keep the food cost low and the revenue high,hold a tangerine in one hand and a clemintine in the other and really understand the difference and how to teach your staff about that ...And support the farmers because it makes a difference.Remember the look you gave your chef when he or she spent time with you...to lend you support, to teach you, and to challenge you to do better? When you have felt all these things and can fall asleep at night..maybe.just maybe you are a Chef. Thank you Chef Louis
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you cape chef, for your wise words. I know this is true.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I appreciate that David
cc


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

and when your chef asks of you to do something, the best reply is "whoohah!"

Any marines would understand this, yeah?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

also for coolj


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

On Thursday, we had a middle-aged gentleman helping us out with a party. He is a career changer and is in culinary school right now. He expects to get out of school, find a job as a pastry chef right off the bat, and make $50k a year, because that was what he was making a year in his old career. I just looked at him, smiled and slooowly shook my head. I don't even bother trying to set these poor, deluded individuals straight anymore.


----------



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

I can tell you that you are right. I have told some of the student that I go to school with they are not chefs. they seam to think they are, But you and I know better. That is a title that show long hour and time in which most people are not willing to put forth the amount of time. I have always wanted to be a chef but I know that just because I am in school doesn't make me a chef. I would just like to thank you for tell those people out there that think they are and are not will know now.

Ronnie


----------

